# ADS power plate 80 & 120



## martinkimber (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, remember? from 1983 p120 and p 80. Does anyone care to share their opinion? with substance I hope. I know the specs and have heard plenty that: (ADS use to make good amps and speakers)


----------



## seanarms (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a pair of Powerplate 40's powering front and rears in a Honda Accord. Surprising volume for 20X2. Had them powering a/d/s 235im and a/d/s sub-plates in the rear. Upgraded to a/d/s p440.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

A buddy of mine is still using his P120 for his front stage in his pickup.

Back in the day, we did a full system in his truck:

Sony DAT deck
Alphasonik 7 band eq
ads P120 (front)
Alphasonik A-501e (sub (stereo))
Yamaha 6.5" separates
ads CS700 subs

We've replaced the DAT deck and the EQ crapped out, but everything else is still working... and well...


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

The biggest problem with the P80/120 was that they used STK outputs. Those worked fine for satellite speakers but you could bridge the amps. The STK did not like current and they were often blown up when driving subwoofers. If however you find one working it will likely continue to do so. Pull the STK up, add new thermal compound, and put it back into use. Not ADS' greatest but better than most from the era; I like them.


----------

